# Quest Waldschatten



## Tilt98 (22. August 2010)

In dem Quest Waldschatten (neuste Karte), soll man 3 Magische Kreisel (oder so ähnlich)find.  Wind, Wasser und Erde. Habe Wasser gefunden, nur die beiden anderen nicht. Bin über 1 Stunde auf der Suche rumgeirrt, aber leider blieb die Suche negativ. Weiß jemand wo die beiden anderen sind?


----------



## Esperli (22. August 2010)

Da ich im Moment kein Bock auf ROM habe, war ich bisher noch nicht im neuen Gebiet, aber da du ja nicht erst seit gestern spielst sollte dir bekannt sein das nach einem neuen Inhaltspatch selten alle Quests funzen.
Also ich würde jetzt mal sagen:
1. Quest lesen
2. Über die Quest nachdenken (meist stehen in den Quests Hinweise drinn, so das man mit etwas überlegen auf die Lösung kommt)
3. Nochmal lesen
4. In der Zone nachfragen, falls es ein Bug ist, ist er dort garantiert bekannt
5. Relog machen und auf anderen Kanälen versuchen
6. Mal im offiziellen Forum nachschauen (da nachzufragen bei einer Quest immer die langweiligste Art ist sie zu lösen, wäre das der letzte Schritt)

Meist reicht es wenn du in der Zone fragst, weiter kommt es eig selten...


----------



## MrBlaki (22. August 2010)

...Du musst nichtmals denken um die zu finden
Rechtsklick > NPC finden?...
Map öffnen und hinlaufen?...


----------



## Esperli (24. August 2010)

Also wenn es echt so leicht ist, dann mein Beileid das jemand mit Level 58 noch nicht mit der Weltsuche umgehen kann....


----------



## headshopper (25. August 2010)

56,8 / 33,0 Wind
52,7 / 29,0 Erde
58,1 / 37,4 Wasser


----------



## Esperli (25. August 2010)

headshopper schrieb:


> 56,8 / 33,0 Wind
> 52,7 / 29,0 Erde
> 58,1 / 37,4 Wasser



Und genau wegen solchen Antworten lernen einige es nie die Weltsuche selber zu benutzen...
Mag ja sein das es nett gemeint ist, aber mit so einer Antwort ist das Problem nur bis zur nächsten Quest gelöst. Dann wird er wieder fragen und so weiter.


----------

